# Which Sony A7 to get



## MVPernula (Oct 18, 2018)

Heya!

I just sold off my D800, D5100 and lenses to compress my excessive collection of stuff I don't use.
This was done in order to get a mirrorless camera, and Sony is as far as I can tell the only manufacturer that produces "cheap" FF mirrorless ones.

My mind is set on the A7ii. 
With the equipment I've sold I can basically get a brand new house and a lens (85mm 1.8).
But I'm asking this since I'm not sure it's the right call.
I'm a hobby photographer, mostly drawn to portraits, macro, streetshooting and _sometimes _landscape/ wide angle shots. With that said I'm fine with the reduction of pixels coming from the D800.

The reason for switching is so that I don't have to use separate cameras for my vintage glass and "real" glass, Nikon has been flat out disappointing with lens compatibility. I'm also more interested in filming, something the Sony also CRUSHES Nikon in. (at least between d800 and the a7i-iii series)

With all that out of the way;
Which Sony A7(i-iii) model will be best suited for me?
I've been looking at the A7ri, but I dislike the thought of having changed to a camera as old as the D800 and the lack of IBIS. Resolution would be a plus, but still.. I hesitate.
The A7ii seems like a good all round option with 24MP, decent FPS, has IBIS while not breaking the bank too much. A7rii would be far too expensive I'm afraid.

Thanks!


----------



## n614cd (Oct 18, 2018)

I have also been looking recently. Canon's new EOS R is comparible in price to the A7III. 
So far, the reviews I have seen on dpreview are favorable in regards to the adapters for the EOS R with mixed (mostly negative) comments on the Sony platform.


----------



## MVPernula (Oct 18, 2018)

n614cd said:


> I have also been looking recently. Canon's new EOS R is comparible in price to the A7III.
> So far, the reviews I have seen on dpreview are favorable in regards to the adapters for the EOS R with mixed (mostly negative) comments on the Sony platform.



It's sad really. Even if the Z6 and Eos R are supposedly "cheap" they're way out of budget.
That's, in the end, why I'm looking towards last-gen Sony A7 models.


----------



## n614cd (Oct 18, 2018)

@MVPernula 

And that is why I am hesitating. I have a Canon 6D from late 2013 that does almost everything I want. Trade-in value is roughly $350 bucks. 
Therefore, I am trying to guess. Will prices come down faster than my 6D loses what value it has left?

Tim


----------



## MVPernula (Oct 18, 2018)

n614cd said:


> @MVPernula
> 
> And that is why I am hesitating. I have a Canon 6D from late 2013 that does almost everything I want. Trade-in value is roughly $350 bucks.
> Therefore, I am trying to guess. Will prices come down faster than my 6D loses what value it has left?
> ...



In your situation I'd probaly go sell it to upgrade straight away if it's what you really want.
Prices will probably not come down more than they have by now anyhow.
I'd sell the gear and get something new and clean


----------



## Chris Robert Tucker (Oct 19, 2018)

I have the A7Ri (36 MP), and the image quality is quite impressive. I'd put it roughly on par with my old Mamiya 645 film camera. They can be found pretty cheap now that there are two successive models.


----------



## n614cd (Oct 19, 2018)

Just looking around, depending on what you use the camera for, look at Sigma Quatro-H. Still a crop sensor, but less than others.
Otherwise, I am also interested in the new L-mounts from Leica Camera, Panasonic and Sigma. This could give some real portability and longevity for lenses.
It will be interesting to see if Nikon, Sony and Canon reply.



Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 20, 2018)

The a7iii would be the only other body I would consider. It’s got the same auto focus system as their a9 camera. I doubt you’d need the extra resolution of the r line. 24 MP is plenty imo. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jeffW (Oct 24, 2018)

I believe the A7r2 on Craigslist is the best deal going.  I can't believe how low some of the prices are, and honestly I highly doubt most cameras are being used to a tenth of their actual life.  Compared to my film bodies that I abused for over ten years people are upgrading within three years max.

 The cool thing I've found to like with my r camera is the ability to jump between full frame and super 35(crop)  extends your lens without needing to swap lenses all the time.  I find it very useful in some situations.


----------

